

San Francisco's most walkable neighborhoods - j_baker
http://www.walkscore.com/rankings/San_Francisco

======
kelnos
It appears to me that the list only takes into account how easily you can get
around and get things done by walking, and not needing to drive. I wonder what
the numbers would look like if they also took the relative safety of the
neighborhoods into account.

